# Pigeon Pages



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well today at my club we had a show/meeting.at these meeting we conduct raffles to raise funds to help pay the rent.At these raffles I often pick up old old magazines, club bulletins . Well today I won two packs of these old writings.When I got home I was able to sit down and read through these packs. One caught my eye it was PIGEON PAGES. How to be a friend to FERAL pigeons, its a compassion guide produced by PIGEON RECOVERY. We here at PIGEON TALK, are listed as a further resource to help with advice when someone needs help. Just wanted to let you all in the UK this bulletin has reached CALIFORNIA, USA. GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks, George - it would be interesting to know how it found its way across the pond


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

John_D said:


> Thanks, George - it would be interesting to know how it found its way across the pond


*Hi John, I will have to speak with Bob Noland the next time I see him.*GEORGE


----------

